# Lulu really likes Sojos



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought a box of Honest Kitchen that ended up getting donated to people with pets that can't afford to feed them from what the holistic vet told me they do with returned food. They gave me samples of Sojos to try because I figured if she didn't like Honest Kitchen she wouldn't like Sojos, but I was wrong!! Still not sure what I will end up with, and I won't know until I get to the end of Lulu's test but I'm glad to know she likes Sojos.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is great and I agree-surprising! They are so similar in texture. Don't you have to add meat to Sojo's or am I confusing it with something else?

That sure is good news that you found something on the narrow list that she likes!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

No, you are not confusing it. Their original food did require you to add your own meat, but they have expanded their choices now and have one with beef included and one with turkey included. My vet prefers me to stick with beef, lamb, venison (except for the possible allergy), bison etc. over chicken, turkey, duck because he says even though we choose foods with no corn the chickens, turkeys, and ducks that are used in foods are fed corn and most likely their intestines are used in the foods therefore there ends up being corn in the food. I haven't made up my mind yet if I think that's being a bit radical.


----------

